# Element oder ETSX?



## Leo Loden (5. September 2006)

Hallo,

Ich bin neu hier, kenne mich mit Rocky Mountain nicht so aus und bitte euch deshalb um Informationen über das Element und das ETSX. Ich bin mittlerweile schon seit langer Zeit nicht mehr auf einem Bike gesessen, deshalb tönt es vielleicht ein bisschen übertrieben, mir jetzt für den Wiedereinstieg ein Rocky Mountain zu kaufen. Ich habe mich aber entschlossen, mir diesen Traum nun zu erfüllen. Ich würde mir gerne ein 2007er Modell kaufen, und ich hätte gerne entweder ein Element 50 (ist bis jetzt mein Favorit), Element 70, ETSX 50 oder ETSX 70. Ich werde wohl maximal 3-4 Stunden pro Tour unterwegs sein, brauche es aber vor allem für kürzere 1  2-stündige Fahrten. Viele Singletrails und Abfahrten (fuhr früher verschiedene Downhill-Rennen und CC-Rennen) werden dazugehören. Ich werde aber nicht mehr an Rennen teilnehmen. Welches Modell würdet ihr mir da empfehlen? Und von der Rahmengrösse her, 19 oder 20? (Ich bin 1.82 gross mit 89er-Schritt.) Ich weiss, ihr könnt mir vielleicht nicht sehr viel sagen, da die 2007er Modelle ja ziemlich überarbeitet sind (v.a. Element). Trotzdem bin ich für jeden Tipp sehr dankbar. Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge!


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (5. September 2006)

Servus,

ich denke Du bist mit nem 19'er besser bedient. Bei deiner Schrittlänge ist 20,5 schon echt knapp und wird auf Trails wohl auch eher unhandlich sein.
ETS macht nur Sinn, wenn Du die Verstellmöglichkeiten nutzen möchtest, meine Erfahrung zeigt, das die wenigsten Fahrer diese nutzen, die meisten haben nach kurzer Zeit eine für sie ideale Einstellung gefunden und behalten diese dannn bei. Haben dann aber ein schwereres Rad und viel Geld für nix ausgegeben.
Das Element ist mein Tip. Allerdings nicht für DH.  
Alternativ Slayer SCX? Gewicht OK, Fahrspass bergab deutlich mehr.  

Auf jeden Fall vor dem Kauf testen!

happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (5. September 2006)

Also wenn Du *Spaß* am Bergabfahren und Singletrails hast gönn Dir das ETSX. 

Wg. Größe würde ich auch das 19er empfehlen.


----------



## bestmove (5. September 2006)

von deinem genannten Einsatzgebiet her, würde ich auch eher auf das Slayer SXC gehen. Bei vielen Singeltrails und Abfahrten liegt das förmlich auf der Hand


----------



## akeem (6. September 2006)

Da ich selbst ein ETSX (Modell 2006 (s. Gallerie)) hab bin ich wohl nicht ganz objektiv  

Was ich jedoch sagen kann ist, daß ich mit dem ETSX rundum zufrieden bin. Meine bevorzugten Einsatzgebiete sind Feierabentouren mit recht hohem Trail Anteil, Touren am Gardasee und in der Schweiz (wo es bergab auch mal schwieriger wird), ab und zu ein Marathon (z.B. Swiss Bike Masters) und jährlich ein Alpencross. Bis jetzt hat das ETSX alles hervorragend mitgemacht und von den vielen Bikes die ich hatte (und teilweise noch habe) ist es definitiv das mit dem größten Einsatzbereich.
Die Aussage von Ride-UnLTD trifft auf mich persönlich nur teilweise zu. Zwar fahre ich auf meinen Feierabendrunden immer in der gleichen Federwegseinstellung aber in den Alpen oder am Gardasee gönn ich mir vor langen, schwierigen Abfahrten schon mal mehr Federweg (wenn man eh den Sattel runterstellt ist es nur ein zusätzlicher Handgriff).

So genug des Lobes fürs ETSX. Übers Element kann ich leider weniger sagen, da ich es nur einmal kurz gefahren bin. 

Das beste wäre es, wenn Du beim Rocky-Händler Deines Vertrauens einfach mal beide Modelle Probefahren könntest.

Ansonsten Willkommen in der Rocky-Gemeinde...


----------



## Joe911 (7. September 2006)

Solltest Du doch eher in Richtung Element tendieren, so würde auch ich Di den 19er Rahmen empfehlen - allerdings nicht wg. Schrittlänge sondern wg. Oberrohrlänge. 20,5 dürfte Dir etwas zu gestreckt und träge sein.

Ich selbst fahre 20,5er Element mit 189cm und 89,5 Schrittlänge.


----------



## nadhorn (9. September 2006)

Hallo Leo Loden,
schau doch bitte einmal in deinen Ordner "Private Nachichten".
Ich habe dir etwas geschickt.

Gruß
Nadhorn


----------



## clemson (9. September 2006)

für mich ist das etsx einfach des flexiblere bike...auch gut im etwas derberen gelände......
auch die federwegsverstellung ist praktisch...für die feierabendrunde reicht der klein federeg ohne probs und im  derberen Gelände gibts den langen federweg...

für mich ist das etsx  ein top bike für lange schwere touren mit vielen trails....

Element ist auch fein aber racelastiger, aber  auch as tourer mit weniger federweg top...
nur die 2007 modelle gefallen mir nicht mehr so wirklich...da waren die älteren schöner!vorallem das neue unterrohr ist gewöhnungsbedürtfig


----------



## Micha01 (10. September 2006)

Servus,
Ich würde Dir das ETSX empfehlen. Fahre das neue 06er Modell und bin super zufrieden. Ich habe einen Schritt von 88 und 19" Rahmen.Perfekt! Von 20,5" würde ich die abraten, da sonst die enorme wendigkeit vom ETSX auf Singletrails etwas verloren geht. Zum Element kann ich leider nix sagen. Würde Dir auf alle fälle zu einer ausgiebigen Probefahrt raten. Denn nur so merkst Du, ob das Bike wirklich 100% ig zu Dir passt. 

P.S Wie einer meiner "Vorschreiber" schon geschrieben hat: Willkommen unter den Rocky fahrern


----------



## Leo Loden (11. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Beiträge und die hilfreichen Informationen. Ich habe mich natürlich noch nicht definitiv für ein Modell entschieden und werde wohl nächste Woche mal kurze Probefahrten machen können.
Das Element ist nach wie vor in der Pole Position. Ich habe von Euch ja sehr viel Lob über das ETSX gehört, und das Slayer wurde mir auch wärmstens empfohlen. Vielleicht habe ich die Abfahrten und die Singletrails in der Beschreibung meines bevorzugten Einsatzbereichs ein bisschen zu sehr betont. Abfahrten und Singletrails sind mir wichtig und die werde ich oft in meine Touren einbauen, das Berghochfahren ist mir aber genauso wichtig. Und da, so denke ich zumindest, ist das Element wohl im Vorteil. Aber auch Abfahrten und Singletrails werden mit dem Element ja nicht gerade unmachbar sein  . Wahrscheinlich weiss ich nach den Probefahrten mehr.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Tipps und Ausführungen und natürlich auch herzlichen Dank für die netten Willkommensgrüsse!


----------

